# Clown fish breathing rapidly, next to death... But seems fine?



## stoopkid (Jan 2, 2012)

So my Black Clown Fish has been doing really bad for the past four days. He is breathing rapidly, not eating and drifting around almost sideways. I have never seen a fish in this condition last more than a day and a half, let alone escape a net, but sure enough when I try to cash him to semi-quarantine him he perks up and I can't catch him. Physically he looks fine, not even nips at his fins. Sometimes I see him a bit more active but mostly he looks next to death.

My water seems fine and I just did a water chance, my only other fish is completely fine and my hermits seem fine. Has anyone ever dealt with this? I have never seen anything like it. I'm amazed he's still alive and unfortunately he's gotten my hopes up.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Real water parameters would help!
Clownfish swim pretty funny sometimes,but generally don't look"next to death".
I would say you got him to eat something or it won't be long.


----------

